# WhatRUWritingWith right now?



## Dev_Diver

Wasn't sure how often or when this is done, but was curious to see what everyone is using.

For me, it's a Cross Century II Royal Blue Fountain with a Fine nib.


----------



## Nokie

^^^

Really nice blue color. Looks like a comfortable pen to work with.


----------



## jar

I am using my Smythson:


----------



## tsbphd

Vintage Parker 51 that had belonged to my grandparents and was presumably purchased new in the early 1950s. Black body with silver cap and I am using Iroshizuku Asa Gao ink in it. I only write with fountain pens and this is my daily writer for taking notes.


----------



## Dev_Diver

tsbphd said:


> Vintage Parker 51 that had belonged to my grandparents and was presumably purchased new in the early 1950s. Black body with silver cap and I am using Iroshizuku Asa Gao ink in it. I only write with fountain pens and this is my daily writer for taking notes.


Have any pictures? Sounds interesting.


----------



## heb

I just fired up my Waterman Le Man100 olivewood fountain pen. Unfortunately, its great olive scent has long gone. The nib system came unglued from its wood sleeve so I had to use a little superglue. It has a fine nib and it write well.


----------



## Baric

Platinum 3776 Century Chartres Blue with the Music nib. It's a wonderful carry pen, it just works, writes beautifully, never dries out, and is great looking to boot.









My only complaint is I would prefer it to be slightly larger, like my beloved Pelikan M800. But then it wouldn't be as easy to carry in my shirt pocket.


----------



## NinthSphere

Mostly a Monteverde Catalina today. 1.1 with KWZI IG Green 2.


----------



## jar

One of my Montblanc 234½s, a prewar standard along with a 40s Lord Elgin watch.


----------



## domer

Franklin-Christoph Model 65 w/ Matsuyama medium stub. So far I love this thing. Highly recommended.


----------



## NinthSphere

Working on the tail end of a fill of Galileo's Manuscript Brown so I can refill with Apache Sunset. Italix Captain's Commission 1.3ish.


----------



## kms899

This is what I have, not the most expensive here.


----------



## MrCCartel

Just practicing with a new ink. And a MB 146










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark

favorite pen, favorite journal.


----------



## sharp21

Pilot G2. Can't be beat.

For the record I love a good writing instrument, but just love the way the ink flows on those G2's!


----------



## heb

I just wrote a brief memo with a Ticonderoga 2 1/2 grade pencil.

heb


----------



## Crate410

A parker jotter with a black Gel cartridge!


----------



## Stewpot

Currently using a Platinum 'President' with a 18k Japanese fine nib (very fine!) and Diamine Aqua lagoon flavoured ink. 

Likely to swap back to Waterman Havana brown when it runs dry next.


Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Stewpot said:


> Currently using a Platinum 'President' with a 18k Japanese fine nib (very fine!) and Diamine Aqua lagoon flavoured ink.
> 
> Likely to swap back to Waterman Havana brown when it runs dry next.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


Interesting. I happen to be using a burgundy President today but from the other end of the spectrum, a "C" double broad nib.


----------



## Stewpot

jar said:


> Interesting. I happen to be using a burgundy President today but from the other end of the spectrum, a "C" double broad nib.


...and just look at the difference in those nibs! Would really like to try one of their music nibs out, while simultaneously trying not to scratch the Nakaya itch.










Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

Stewpot said:


> ...and just look at the difference in those nibs! Would really like to try one of their music nibs out, while simultaneously trying not to scratch the Nakaya itch.


There is no resisting the Nakaya itch, just give in and avoid all the internal debates.

i can't recommend the Platinum music nib enough. I have two 3776 Century models, both with the music nib, both of which write superbly right out of the box. And the cap seal mechanism is the best I've seen. I "misplaced" my blue model (hence the red one), but found it many months later, pulled the cap off and it started writing immediately. That seriously impressed me.


----------



## jar

Stewpot said:


> ...and just look at the difference in those nibs! Would really like to try one of their music nibs out, while simultaneously trying not to scratch the Nakaya itch.


There is an itch cream also from Platinum that might help. It's call Izumo Wonder Cream and comes in several varieties, a plain "Creme Kuro", the slightly hotter "Creme Akatame", the refreshing "Creme Soratame", the citrusy "Creme Biwatame" and the luxurious "Creme Yagumonuri".


----------



## Stewpot

jar said:


> There is an itch cream also from Platinum that might help. It's call Izumo Wonder Cream and comes in several varieties, a plain "Creme Kuro", the slightly hotter "Creme Akatame", the refreshing "Creme Soratame", the citrusy "Creme Biwatame" and the luxurious "Creme Yagumonuri".


Just had a look at the Izumo. Hadn't seen any urushi Platinum pens, thought that was all Nakaya. Thanks for the tip off! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Stewpot said:


> Just had a look at the Izumo. Hadn't seen any urushi Platinum pens, thought that was all Nakaya. Thanks for the tip off!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


That's the Kurotame (all black) in the comparison above and here is the Soratame (green).


----------



## crc32




----------



## jar

christian said:


>


That's nice but what is it?


----------



## crc32

It's a chicken! 

Drawn by a Porsche Design P'3125 fountain pen (18k 750 WG nib) with J. Herbin Bleu Nuit ink.


----------



## Snoweagle

Usually these two as my main work pens.


----------



## Lothianjavert

My normal office duo...


----------



## Crate410

A blue visconti rembrandt rollerball









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Today it is my Sheaffer CP4 Washington.


----------



## john freddrick

That's a lovely piece you have there


----------



## MHe225

Always use the very same pen (have only one, so the choice is easy) and occasionally a mechanical pencil









TWSBI FP's might be the best kept secret in the market/ world. It's an excellent pen for a (relatively) small price. I have been writing with Shaeffer Targa since '78 but these were no longer available when my last one was worn out. No time to go out and try alternative pens, ordered this one on-line based on glowing recommendations here and have not been disappointed at all - au contraire, pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bobo90

bullshark said:


> favorite pen, favorite journal.
> 
> View attachment 5786474


Love that journal! What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark

bobo90 said:


> Love that journal! What is it?


A Midori Traveler's.


----------



## jar

Used up the ink in the Washington ...








... and so switched to the Richmond.


----------



## xthine

This duo...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

Hello,
Whenever I finally get to open the package and ink the thing--this one:
A Franklin Christoph Model 20 "Marietta". I bought it with its standard steel nib in Fine. I've admired the sleekness of this company's pens, which are largely free of any ostenations, for quite awhile. So I finally pulled the trigger; on this model specifically because of its snap on/off cap. I can get them in/out of play a lot faster than the standard screw on caps. 
heb


----------



## Stewpot

heb said:


> Hello,
> Whenever I finally get to open the package and ink the thing--this one:
> A Franklin Christoph Model 20 "Marietta". I bought it with its standard steel nib in Fine. I've admired the sleekness of this company's pens, which are largely free of any ostenations, for quite awhile. So I finally pulled the trigger; on this model specifically because of its snap on/off cap. I can get them in/out of play a lot faster than the standard screw on caps.
> heb


I hadn't heard of Franklin Christoph in the UK! This is exactly the sleek, timeless styling I love in a great every day pen. Going to have to have a look at their models now!

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cptdean

My new (to me) early '90s MB 146, with MB ink.


----------



## pirate1110

bullshark said:


> favorite pen, favorite journal.
> 
> View attachment 5786474


What brand of journal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnin_Ute

Used a few pens today:

A just acquired Esterbrook SJ with 9450 nib that saw quite a bit of use today that has Diamine Twilight in it. (just arrived yesterday) 
Pelikan M200 Cognac fine nib, Parker Penman Mocha. 
Pelikan M200 blue marbled (old style) OB with Diamine Florida Blue
Esterbrook J 9550 Private Reserve Sherwood Green
Noodler's Konrad w/Goulet B and Levenger Pomegranate

The top 3 got the most use today.


----------



## ZIPPER79

This magnificent Parker Challenger that once belonged to my Dad.....


----------



## tsbphd

ZIPPER79 said:


> This magnificent Parker Challenger that once belonged to my Dad.....
> 
> View attachment 6595458


That Challenger looks awfully nifty! Do you know what year it is from?


----------



## tsbphd

Runnin_Ute said:


> Used a few pens today:
> 
> A just acquired Esterbrook SJ with 9450 nib that saw quite a bit of use today that has Diamine Twilight in it. (just arrived yesterday)
> Pelikan M200 Cognac fine nib, Parker Penman Mocha.
> Pelikan M200 blue marbled (old style) OB with Diamine Florida Blue
> Esterbrook J 9550 Private Reserve Sherwood Green
> Noodler's Konrad w/Goulet B and Levenger Pomegranate
> 
> The top 3 got the most use today.


It looks like you have a deep rotation of pens. Any images?

Today I wrote with a Parker Vacumatic produced in the second quarter of 1944. It had belonged to my grandparents.


----------



## pirate1110

The LeGrande 146 and a Platinum Classique.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnin_Ute

tsbphd said:


> It looks like you have a deep rotation of pens. Any images?
> 
> Today I wrote with a Parker Vacumatic produced in the second quarter of 1944. It had belonged to my grandparents.


My Esties: black LJ Bell Systems skunk - 2464 nib Noodlers Black, green J 9550, PR Sherwood Green, red SJ 9450 Diamine Twilight


M200 Cognac - fine - Parker Penman Mocha


M200 blue marbled old style OB - Diamine Florida Blue
resting against a TWSBI 580 B Tomahawk grind(stub) by Art of ArtsPens.com - currently Noodler's Apache Sunset. I don't have a photo of the Konrad. It is a resin model in Red Mesa Tortoise and I replaced the original flex nib with a Goulet B.


----------



## tsbphd

Started the day using a Parker Vacumatic with a production code date of the second quarter of 1944 and Iroshizuku Fuyu-Gaki ink. This is also known as Winter Persimmon and is a largely orange color with red and brown undertones. However, I ran out of ink during the day and switched over to a Nakaya Portable Cigar and Iroshizuku Shin-Ryuko ink. This is also known as Forest Green and is a deeper green. The Parker had belonged to my now long-ago late grandparents and they purchased it new, I presume, in the 1940s whereas the Nakaya is a pen that I purchased new a few years ago. The Parker used today is the grey one with silver trim and not the blue one with gold trim.


----------



## MrNurse

My lady bought me a platinum-plated Cross Townsend with my name engraved on it.


----------



## tsbphd

I like that Cross Townsend. It is very stylish.


----------



## Myrrhman

I'm by no means a pen collector, but i do have alot :-s
Alot of very cheap pens that is. If they write great and look good i 'claim' them :-d

I do have one expensive (to me) pen, which i use the most or rather always at home.

My Waterman Perspective...









Greetings,
Thomas


----------



## Max Dog

Montblanc 146 Sterling Silver Pinstripe everyday.


----------



## jar

Today it is the Danitrio Takumi size pen Santa-sama brought me.


----------



## tsbphd

I've always liked the look of Danitrio, but have never owned one.


----------



## MrNurse

tsbphd said:


> I like that Cross Townsend. It is very stylish.


Thanks man! It makes writing a million nursing notes actually fun. It's my first expensive pen.


----------



## tsbphd

MrNurse said:


> Thanks man! It makes writing a million nursing notes actually fun. It's my first expensive pen.


I had always written lab notes with cheap pens when I had my own lab (molecular biology) and one can truly and easily feel the difference in quality when using a really well made, well balanced pen vs. something that is less well crafted.


----------



## MrCCartel

Twsbi Micarta pen. And a new ink to the collection!!!!! Mont Blanc Limited Alfred Hitchcock red.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

Also a Visconti Wall Street coin stacked Celluloid. Palladium nib.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasrhee

ACME Rollerball w/ Lamy M66 Refill


----------



## Nickr71

Monteverde impressa and a "bronze" penxo today for calculus

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd

MrCCartel said:


> Twsbi Micarta pen. And a new ink to the collection!!!!! Mont Blanc Limited Alfred Hitchcock red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might we get a better look at that ink, too? The Mont Blanc Limited Alfred Hitchcock red looks outstanding. Nice pens, too, please do not let me forget to tell you.


----------



## MrNurse

Everyone's handwriting with a FP looks so awesome! I'm now convinced that I have to purchase one. Is it possibly to learn calligraphy from youtube video's online? Where else can I learn it from? I've always been meticulous about my script since grade school.

Here's my handwriting with a rollerball. Will it look much better with a fountain pen?


----------



## MrCCartel

tsbphd said:


> Might we get a better look at that ink, too? The Mont Blanc Limited Alfred Hitchcock red looks outstanding. Nice pens, too, please do not let me forget to tell you.


Here is the Alfred Hitchcock Limited Ink written with a Mont Blanc 90 year Anniversary 146.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd

MrCCartel said:


> Here is the Alfred Hitchcock Limited Ink written with a Mont Blanc 90 year Anniversary 146.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the additional image with the ink sample. I was test-writing with a Mont Blanc 146 about two weeks ago when I stopped at a pen shop while on a business trip and I thought the pen wrote very nicely. The pen had been dipped in a shade of Mont Blanc blue ink that was quite nice and now that you have posted that red I see that I like it, too. Although I did not buy the MB 146 while at the shop, I did buy a bottle of the near-ubiquitous Waterman's Florida Blue. Thank you for the additional image.


----------



## tsbphd

MrNurse said:


> Everyone's handwriting with a FP looks so awesome! I'm now convinced that I have to purchase one. Is it possibly to learn calligraphy from youtube video's online? Where else can I learn it from? I've always been meticulous about my script since grade school.
> 
> Here's my handwriting with a rollerball. Will it look much better with a fountain pen?
> View attachment 6734202


Your handwriting is already pretty darn nice and I would say likely better than most folks. In my opinion, using a fountain pen forces one to write at least a little more slowly and I think the care that is put into the extra time shows up in the style. Also, I have found that writing with fountain pens significantly decreases the amount of wrist and finger strain that I had experienced previously with ball point or roller pens. I think fountain pens are fabulous and they are all I use these days.


----------



## jar

MrNurse said:


> Everyone's handwriting with a FP looks so awesome! I'm now convinced that I have to purchase one. Is it possibly to learn calligraphy from youtube video's online? Where else can I learn it from? I've always been meticulous about my script since grade school.
> 
> Here's my handwriting with a rollerball. Will it look much better with a fountain pen?


You will be able to get more line variation with a fountain pen that has an italic nib. To start off I suggest you find an older Sheaffer NoNonsense Calligraphy kit. They are still available and pretty inexpensive. If you want to learn writing with a flex nib (far more difficult but boy does it look great) I suggest starting with dip nibs and a nib holder. For both I suggest you contact Sam at Pendemonium. Tell her you are just getting started and want to learn and she will suggest the best course to take. Sam & Frank are good folk and will take care of you.

For some basics on Flex Nib Fountain Pens check out the material Mauricio Aguilar posts and read his articles.


----------



## heb

The pen writes as well as I hoped it would; good ink flow allows for fast starting and a clear, precise line. What sets this pen apart from all my others is its featherweight feel, that combined with its beautiful texture gives it a delicate, luxurious affect. Kind of like you and your half cocked buddies watching the Patriots win Super Bowl L, while in a museum, sitting in Chippendale chairs.



heb said:


> Hello,
> Whenever I finally get to open the package and ink the thing--this one:
> A Franklin Christoph Model 20 "Marietta". I bought it with its standard steel nib in Fine. I've admired the sleekness of this company's pens, which are largely free of any ostenations, for quite awhile. So I finally pulled the trigger; on this model specifically because of its snap on/off cap. I can get them in/out of play a lot faster than the standard screw on caps.
> heb


----------



## jar

Today it is another Dani, this time a Hanryo made around 2010 IIRC and smaller (MB 146 size) than the Takumi with maki-e done by Mr. Masanori Omote.


----------



## EasternSinner

I use a Montblanc Meisterstuck Platinum Line Classique Rollerball.

I wanted a pen that wrote more smoothly than my ballpoint (which I managed to misplace somewhere), but I didn't feel comfortable with the idea of using a fountain pen. I compromised by settling on a rollerball.


----------



## tsbphd

Be adventurous and go for the fountain pen. You'll love it.


----------



## fadofa

At the time i´m using these two Parker Duofold centennials, the black one is a greenwich LE, the fifth pic shows them with the original parker Duofold senior (big red).


----------



## Slarnos

Trying out my latest acquisition: Pelikan 120


----------



## tsbphd

The grey and pearl Parker Vacumatic produced in the second quarter of 1944 with Iroshizuku Fuyu Gaki ink.


----------



## Nickr71

Parker Sonnet with Noodler's Black Swan in Australian Roses








Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickr71

tsbphd said:


> Be adventurous and go for the fountain pen. You'll love it.


+1 you don't need to go for something majorly expensive if you're not sure. A nice sailor 1911s or L would serve you nicely and would be a nice price point compared to a montblanc.

Regardless though, one of my good friends has a montblanc rollerball and even though I only use FPs it's very fun to write with.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## rony_espana

Currently using a retro 51 tornado and love it! It's a roller ball with a Parker refills that actually lasts. My MB was needing a refills every 1-2 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Aurora Hastil with Aurora Black ink.


----------



## chocho_

Hello, MB 147 with MB black ink. I have it brand new since 1 month and it is really amazing pen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peanuts252

Stuck on Monteverde Prima right now while waiting on 3776 Century to get here from Japan. I've been giving Edelstein Ruby a test run for the past week and I'm not 100% sold on it yet. Flow isn't amazing, but good shading potential.


----------



## Runnin_Ute

The two I have closest at hand at the moment are a TWSBI 580 B Tomahawk stub by Art Van Haselen (ArtsNibs.com) and a TWSBI Eco with factory 1.1 stub. One has Blackstone Barrier Reef Blue and the other Blackstone Sydney Harbour Blue.


----------



## mooncameras

Pilot Varsity new to Pens... So addicting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex

Putting this one to test today:










Ken


----------



## mooncameras

drgoretex said:


> Putting this one to test today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


Sorry to ask but what Make ? Model ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chromehead

mooncameras said:


> Sorry to ask but what Make ? Model ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


drgoretex made it himself

look up his pen-turning webpage through @drgoretex, 6th April post


----------



## chocho_

My precious MB 147 Traveler 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Currently my finest fountain pen. Just ordered a lamy2000 though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

These two that I bought at the Atlanta Pen Show yesterday. The first is a Karas K Fountain pen in olive green anodized aluminum. These are the guys who make those nice looking brass and copper pens I've seen here over the years. I can tell you that those look good in person BUT they are devastatingly heavy--no hyperbole. I put one in my grip position and didn't even try writing one letter; my hand was too tired.

The second is the "Belmont Pen" I've had my eye on for the last couple of years. It is made by the Bexley Pen Company of Ohio. Four years ago I bought their "New Dunn" model and enjoyed it, this one seems to write very well too.

heb


----------



## heymatthew

Today, I'm using a new custom Urushi pen from Jonathon Brooks at Carolina Pen Co. Stopped by and picked it up from the Atlanta Pen Show on Saturday. Long day in the car, but totally worth it to pick up this beauty.


----------



## Fretless_llama

I just got home to see this beauty had arrived!!

Franklin-Christoph Model 02 Smoke and Ice variation. I opted for an italic 1.1 nib. Such a smooth writer with great line variation. I'll post some more when I am not so tired. Some new inks should be arriving shortly, can't wait!!! Pic is with flash.


----------



## heymatthew

Fretless_llama said:


> I just got home to see this beauty had arrived!!
> 
> Franklin-Christoph Model 02 Smoke and Ice variation. I opted for an italic 1.1 nib. Such a smooth writer with great line variation. I'll post some more when I am not so tired. Some new inks should be arriving shortly, can't wait!!! Pic is with flash.


Good choice. Love the FC Ice models.


----------



## Fretless_llama

I just got this the other day. I am absolutely loving this pen! Hard to beat the ink I chose for this one as well! I was a bit hesitant on using a purple ink, but this has quickly earned a place! I'm pretty sure I spelled everything correctly


----------



## Dankoh69

Nice pur with Iroshizuku tsukushi..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peire06

My Montblanc starwalker pen.


----------



## heymatthew

Pilot Murex
Pentel P207
Rhodia Web Notebook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon G

Hi from a new member. I have several pens ranging from very old but restored Conklin to disposables on which I've converted the nib. Right now I'm using 3...depending on which color I want: Pilot Plumix with ink made from Malabar Spinach berries mixed with a common Waterman's red and a bit of Waterman's black, a Noodler's (flex nib modifed to increase action) with Waterman's green and a dip pen with an E130 flex stub nib and some J. Herbin Caroube de Chypre ink. The J. Herbin ink is interesting, particularly on a beige paper.
Jon


----------



## NewHaven23

Uniball Signo Dx 0.38


----------



## se7enfold

at my grandma's writing with this !

CRST270005 - Diary pen - Red resin, golden finish - Cartier


----------



## Smudge

Porche Design mechanical pencil:


----------



## heymatthew

Pilot Myu. Manufactured in January of '73 and still a looker to this day. Inked with Noodlers Heart of Darkness. Medium Nib.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmsjabb

Yard o led Retro with Oxblood ink

We are still learning until the day we die. Let's spread the knowledge.


----------



## scalpel72

No new pics but this one is what I use most days.
A vintage Waterman with a steel nib


----------



## littlemissGTO

Class resumes tomorrow so I picked up a couple of Lamys.

Figured the 18 month Peanuts calendar will help keep me on task this semester.


----------



## gyang333

My Montblanc 90 Yrs LeGrand with Medium nib, I was inking the other day and noticed that the ink formed perfectly around the star logo on the nib


----------



## WhatATool

Visconti **** Sapiens Steel, Fine nib, with Visconti blue ink, and the Blue Pelagos.


----------



## heymatthew

WhatATool said:


> Visconti **** Sapiens Steel, Fine nib, with Visconti blue ink, and the Blue Pelagos.
> 
> View attachment 9244810


That pen is very close to the top of my wish list. A stunner for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heymatthew

Busted out these two for a bit today and snagged this photo of them together... The Pilot CH92 is one of my all-time favorites and the Pelikan M205 has been outfitted with a 14C 2-Tone nib which really kicks it up a notch in terms of writing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Today it was the Nakaya Portable Writer with a medium cursive italic nib.


















​


----------



## jar

double post


----------



## rockroyalty

This is my business meeting pen.


----------



## Baric

That Nakaya is gorgeous. Aka-tamenuri?


----------



## Seele

Lately, a variety of hand-made ebonites, and vintage dip pens.


----------



## jar

Baric said:


> That Nakaya is gorgeous. Aka-tamenuri?


Thanks. Yup, that one is Akatamenuri. Today it was the Kikyo Piccolo Writer:



























​


----------



## stadiou

Delta Windows fall, Filcao Atlantica, Radius Superior, Barclay 1302 and Centropen 5270 Lux. Next week there will be a swap round of the last two for something else vintage.


----------



## rockroyalty

stadiou said:


> Delta Windows fall, Filcao Atlantica, Radius Superior, Barclay 1302 and Centropen 5270 Lux. Next week there will be a swap round of the last two for something else vintage.


Delta makes great pens, very under-appreciated as a pen maker in my opinion


----------



## jar

Today it is back to the Nakaya Neo Standard; love this nib.


----------



## jar

Today it is a Danitrio, a Takumi sized (about Montblanc 149 size) Megatame Raden fountain pen with a medium Dantitrio (Bock sourced) Fireball nib. It was created by a master Zhi Hao and was a prototype for the Formosa Series of pens.


----------



## jar

Today it is a Platinum Izumo in Akatamenuri. Surprisingly, the Platinum Izumo Akatamenuri is considerably darker than the Akatamenuri from Nakaya in either their Portable or Neo Standard.


----------



## jar

Today it is the Suzume (Sparrows) in Bamboo, a Hanryo sized Danitrio created by Master Masanori Omote.


----------



## jar

Today it is a Platinum Izumo Kurotame with a "B" nib and filled with a Platinum BlueBlack cartridge.

The bottom pen:


----------



## jmsjabb

jmsjabb said:


> Yard o led Retro with Oxblood ink
> 
> We are still learning until the day we die. Let's spread the knowledge.


Well, after agonising, she is off to base to have the nib swapped for a fine from the medium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Today it is a Platinum Izumo Soratamenuri with Noodler's Zivago ink.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Kaweco Brass Sport, with the extra fine nib.


----------



## jar

Back to the Platinum Izumo Soratamenuri today.


----------



## jar

Today it is a Kikyo Nakaya Portable Writer.


----------



## bokaba

Pilot Metropolitan with bottled Namiki black


----------



## Hasaf

I find that the pen getting the most use from me is my Pilot vanishing point, medium nib, with Noodler's Red-Black. I like the pen because it is easy to use, and put back in my pocket, quickly. 

I like the ink because it writes well and because it is so distinctive. As a teacher that is important because it allows ne to quickly scan the students planners and see where I have written. I have also been told by other teachers that they like it because it is immediate verification of my signature. They can just look at the colour to see that I wrote the student note.


----------



## jar




----------



## cst

Writing pangrams with my new Lamy Safari Neon Rollerball. It's my first decentish pen and I'm already planning on getting 3 more, one each with blue, green and red ink. I'm trying to improve my dreadful handwriting as I have to write a lot of notes at work and I've had a few issues understanding what I've written recently! Also included my trusty Monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Today will be a Sailor Pro Gear King of Pen and a Pilot Custom 845 as I prepare a review of the two.


----------



## Mr. JW

My Parker Super 21 has been getting a lot of use lately. I'm sort of ashamed to admit it, but I think I like it better than my "51"


----------



## CTesta

Delta Horsepower

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rdenney

I can't write with a fountain pen, at least not with the examples I've tried--I lack the hand control these days. So, for writing I use a Waterman Expert 3 rollerball in black lacquer, and when I need a ballpoint (for carbons, or for a finer line) I use an Ostbye jewelry-store ballpoint, also in black lacquer. Ostbye is a jewelry manufacturer in Minneapolis, and I'm sure they decorate some Asian pen mechanism with their own visible bits. It uses Cross refills and has a nice weight to it and decent quality.

But the Waterman fits my hand better and feels better on the paper.










Rick "who used to owns a MB rollerball but it walked away" Denney


----------



## CTesta

Rdenney said:


> I can't write with a fountain pen, at least not with the examples I've tried--I lack the hand control these days. So, for writing I use a Waterman Expert 3 rollerball in black lacquer, and when I need a ballpoint (for carbons, or for a finer line) I use an Ostbye jewelry-store ballpoint, also in black lacquer. Ostbye is a jewelry manufacturer in Minneapolis, and I'm sure they decorate some Asian pen mechanism with their own visible bits. It uses Cross refills and has a nice weight to it and decent quality.
> 
> But the Waterman fits my hand better and feels better on the paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick "who used to owns a MB rollerball but it walked away" Denney


Try the Deltas or Lamy. If you write with your left hand, they both make nibs designed for you. I had issues as well, but now the delta is my primary pen. Also have a Delta Momo alumina fountain pen as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jar

Today it is my Platinum Izumo Taisha Yagumonuri.










Really like the Platinum Izumos.


----------



## Rdenney

CTesta said:


> Try the Deltas or Lamy. If you write with your left hand, they both make nibs designed for you. I had issues as well, but now the delta is my primary pen. Also have a Delta Momo alumina fountain pen as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I keep looking, but not that hard. I don't hardly writing enough in long-hand to keep the ink flowing in a fountain pen. I like the idea of them, and I love the look of them, but the reality is that I bend the nibs, let the pen dry out, or make a mess.

If I used my left hand, I'm not sure I could connect pen with paper. 

Rick "who recently considered an opportunity to buy some pre-WWII hard rubber fountain pens" Denney


----------



## CTesta

I thought that the ink drying would be an issue as well, but the delta keeps the ink flowing without issues. Pelikan dors the same but never liked their piston fill system. I travel a lot so I can carry a spare cartridge easier than a bottle of ink!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jar

Today it's a new to me Danitrio Hakkaku in Midori urushi with an ancient flowers motif maki-e decoration. The basic design is octagonal in shape and it has a fine nib.


----------



## Rdenney

CTesta said:


> I thought that the ink drying would be an issue as well, but the delta keeps the ink flowing without issues. Pelikan dors the same but never liked their piston fill system. I travel a lot so I can carry a spare cartridge easier than a bottle of ink!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Okay, you persuaded me. But I didn't go with Delta or Lamy, but instead went with a Platinum 3776 with a 14k soft-fine nib. It seemed to have the best ratio of writing quality to cost, especially bought from a Japanese supplier. They have a very good reputation for not drying when used rarely, too.

I agree on using cartridges instead of a converter. I don't write enough for the cartridges to be inconvenient.

Rick "old enough to have been taught how to write using fountain pens" Denney


----------



## CTesta

Rdenney said:


> Okay, you persuaded me. But I didn't go with Delta or Lamy, but instead went with a Platinum 3776 with a 14k soft-fine nib. It seemed to have the best ratio of writing quality to cost, especially bought from a Japanese supplier. They have a very good reputation for not drying when used rarely, too.
> 
> I agree on using cartridges instead of a converter. I don't write enough for the cartridges to be inconvenient.
> 
> Rick "old enough to have been taught how to write using fountain pens" Denney


Yeah, I date myself too! My grandpa had a box of fountain pens so I get it from him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "getting ready to ink it" Denney


----------



## vzan

Omas Ogiva


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Duofold MK III Check Marine pair...

I've had them for approximately 5 years, and use them both daily.









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Shaun Farrier

Karas Kustoms stonewashed bolt pen in OD green.

I'm not a 'pen guy' but picked this up on a whim, as they're manufactured just a few miles from my work (in Mesa, Arizona).

So far I'm really enjoying this pen, yet have no benchmark for comparison.


----------



## WatchBill

Something from my new pencil collection, a very recent fascination.....


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

MB Meisterstück Le Grand...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## bobo90

Studying Portuguese today with my Montblanc Starwalker









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrabbyKakes

I got a Lamy Safari for Christmas. It’s my first fountain pen and I’m not totally sure how I feel about it. I enjoy it but, honestly, it’s not the best for note taking in school. The flow seems to be a little too light to keep up with my writing.


----------



## mougino

WatchBill said:


> Something from my new pencil collection, a very recent fascination.....
> View attachment 12775309


Can you share some resources? I'm just getting interested as well  Any blog, shops etc. would be great!

Thanks,
Nicolas


----------



## DoctorManhattan

Monteverde Impressa black/chrome


----------



## Dankoh69

Recent pairing..


----------



## jar

An old Aurora 888P with a Platinum ink cartridge.


----------



## fracture.

Pelikan M800 🙂


----------



## heb

A Sheaffer "Ferrari" ballpoint (in yellow). iPenstore had/has a sale on them.

heb


----------



## Dankoh69

Twsbi Go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pastorsam

I've been using a custom made rollerball pen crafted form genuine Alligator skin with a MontBlanc Medium refill.


----------



## NowIsNoTimeAtAll

An old Cross Classic Century in sterling silver. If my hands get bad when I get older, it will be a nice paperweight.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer

Sailor Pro Gear Millecolore (Blue). Fine nib.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410

Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. What typeof nib are you using on the VP and how comfortable is it to write with? I have one and it has a broad nob. Great for signing documents but too broad to write with on a constant basis. I want to order a decimo with a Medium nil but also am afraid it will be too wet and wide. My only ~Fine nib (A MF) I dislike. Any insight is welcomed.


----------



## Crate410

Right now a Sailor 1911 Large.


----------



## Dankoh69

Crate410 said:


> Very nice. What typeof nib are you using on the VP and how comfortable is it to write with? I have one and it has a broad nob. Great for signing documents but too broad to write with on a constant basis. I want to order a decimo with a Medium nil but also am afraid it will be too wet and wide. My only ~Fine nib (A MF) I dislike. Any insight is welcomed.


Mine is a Medium nib. Writes very well with every ink I have tried it with. Currently inked with Montblanc Seaweed Green and it's rather wet and takes awhile to dry on certain paper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer

I have a VP with a fine nib. It's a great daily writer. I use it for note taking, signing documents....pretty much everything. It's probably my second or third favorite pen.



Crate410 said:


> Very nice. What typeof nib are you using on the VP and how comfortable is it to write with? I have one and it has a broad nob. Great for signing documents but too broad to write with on a constant basis. I want to order a decimo with a Medium nil but also am afraid it will be too wet and wide. My only ~Fine nib (A MF) I dislike. Any insight is welcomed.


----------



## DrDubzz

Parker Jotter and a Pilot G2 depending on what is being written upon.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Duofold Pair...
Laying down ink...
With all the time in the world...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## ccl127

TWSBI models mainly


----------



## ccl127

Also a Lamy 2000, money pen.


----------



## jake_2m

TiScribe Bolt with an Energel 0.5mm refill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic

Caran D'Ache every time


----------



## RussPrechtl

Depending on the day and circumstances:

Tactile Turn Glider with G2 Refill
TiScribe Bolt with G2 or Itoya Gel Refill
Big Idea Designs Ti-Click with Itoya Gel Refill
Parker Duofold Ballpen (Blue Marble) with Itoya Gel Refill
Parker Duofold Fountain Pen (Pearl Marble) with customized nib
Mont Blanc Legrand Fountain Pen with customized nib


----------



## DECO665

Pelikan M800 from the early 2000's. Inked with Aurora black.

Have owned many pens over the years, both old and new, but the Pelikan has been in rotation since day one.

Best pen I own hands down.


----------



## ccl127

Lamy 2000 w/ blue Aurora ink right now.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

with my three limited edition conklins


----------



## skyefalcon6

....a bouquet of flowers


----------



## clarosec

skyefalcon6 said:


> ....a bouquet of flowers
> 
> View attachment 14092641


Do you have white ink in the white one?


----------



## clarosec

skyefalcon6 said:


> ....a bouquet of flowers
> 
> View attachment 14092641


Do you have white ink in the white one?


----------



## CHADSTER

Montblanc LeGrand -- boring and old school but hey!


----------



## Dankoh69

TWSBI Micarta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newkid

A burgundy Sheaffer Admiral Touchdown from 1952.


----------



## Mgmcaleer

A Delta


----------



## ZIPPER79

This Pelikan 800 with a fine nib that's a bit juicy!


----------



## Jed_B

Got a few, as I used colours for different things whilst taking notes on conference calls.

MontBlanc Meisterstuck - MontBlanc Peppercorn Red ink
Sheafer Balance II - Sheaffer Black/Blue ink
Green Lacquer Cross Townsend - Cross Green ink
Caran D'Ache Ecridor w/Chevron - Caran D'Ache Cosmic Black
MontBlanc 166 Document Marker - Obnoxious Green (only because they don't make orange).


----------



## wobbegong

Nothing as beautiful as some of the wonderful pens on this thread but they are both used every day at work and home.
The green Parker 45 is 1960's and still glides across the page


----------



## wobbegong

Apologies for double post.


----------



## Dinky1

The Conklin All-American (what a misnomer though) in Raven Black with a medium Bock Nib. Inked with Noodler's Black.


----------



## dgaddis

Machine Era Original w/a blue Pilot V5 refill. Fits perfect, no modifications, no tip wiggle. I really like how this refill writes, but a small part of me is bothered by the exposed blue plastic bit.


----------



## jalquiza

AG7. Utilitarian classy.


----------



## VIzione

Lamy Logo


----------



## sithjedi333

Rotring 600 reissue


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333

Fellhoelter Ti Bolt


----------



## sithjedi333

Prometheus Writes Executive Pen


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

This is my first post to the Pens Forum! I have 11 different Parker Pens in my desk that I rotate. This is the one I grabbed this morning!


----------



## FarmKid




----------



## FarmKid

Today's edition...though this one might be near its end, it has a small crack in the plastic where it is disassembled.


----------



## FarmKid

I don't use this very much, just for a signature now and then. It lays down a very thick line and can be leaky, so I always open with caution, and never goes in a pocket or clipped to shirt. Prettier than it is functional.


----------



## stbob

_Fisher 400B Space Bullet_


----------



## Caracal

Pilot Vanishing Point...
When I got this pen, I stopped using all my others and gradual got rid of them all.. 
I love how it's gained this patina from use..


----------



## Caracal

Pilot Vanishing Point...
When I got this pen, I stopped using all my others and gradual got rid of them all.. 
I love how it's gained this patina from use..

View attachment 14361457


----------



## mrod1108

A Pilot Falcon, SM 14K nib. Smooth and wet.


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## FarmKid

Any Shrek Fans out there. I don't use this that often. It started hard this morning.


----------



## dgaddis

The new Tactile Turn bolt action pens are FANTASTIC. I got a bronze one. It's heavy. I love it.


----------



## dgaddis

The new Tactile Turn bolt action pens are FANTASTIC. I got a bronze one. It's heavy. I love it.

View attachment 14367145


----------



## Casualwatchguy

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Bearz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

I went with a pencil today!


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Oh, wow. I just found this thread. This one is going to cost me some money. Some great pens in this thread. Kudos to all of you, and I hope to be posting some pics of my own soon.


----------



## FarmKid

I adore these Jotters, there are 4 London Architecture Special Editions. had them about 4 months. I will work them into the photo rotation.


----------



## GrouchoM

If there are any typos in this post, I blame Tapatalk!


----------



## dgaddis

11 days of patina on the Tactile Turn bronze pen.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Cross!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Todays pick!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Happy Friday!


----------



## stbob

Pilot Metropolitan...


----------



## 20chip

Lamy Tipo, an extremely well designed inexpensive pen.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wobbegong

View attachment 14441853


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TGR11

I just picked up my first fountain pen. A pilot metropolitan. I really like it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cdmav

Why not mix and match LAMY safaris?

Bungbox Piano Mahogany, Medium nib.


----------



## neilziesing

Been a Rotring fan for over twenty years.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## luth_ukail

Just got it yesterday. A blue lamy 2k.









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## clarosec

Sheaffer Imperial Touchdown.

In the background my Lamy 2000, my great-grandfather's Parker 51, and a watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## luth_ukail

Marron Lx.









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## NoraaK

This Cross rollerball is my go-to pen. It has a nice weight to it and the silver takes on a nice aged patina.


----------



## MrPorterBlack

I enjoy most time write with uniball vision rt









Отправлено с моего SM-G930F через Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

Parker Jotter Special Edition


----------



## scottsosmith

Visconti Divina Desert Springs - Medium Nib


----------



## scottsosmith

Parker 51 Fountain Pen and Pencil
Early 1950's, Gold Filled Caps


----------



## scottsosmith

Pelikan 800 Souveran


----------



## pyiyha

Montblanc 220P, the middle one.


----------



## scottsosmith

Platinum 3776 with Music Nib








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Just received several Jinhao pens and have tested them out today.









L-R:
Jinhao Chainmail
Jinhao Silver Arc [Amber Red]
Jinhao Silver Arc [Amber Green]
Jinhao Elite


----------



## newkid

A well restored Sheaffer Triumph from 1944.


----------



## scottsosmith

Graf von Faber-Castell
Classic Pernambuco








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

